# Has anyone ever used indoo/outdoor carpet on a bench?



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am starting my first layout and wonder if anyone has ever used indoor/outdoor carpeting on their bench top. This is the smooth type and not a shag or astro turf product, no particular reason for wanting to use it, just exploring possibilities. Maybe a tan color that I could go back and landscape later, it should glue to the bench top okay and I would think that it is smooth enough so that the trackbed could be glued down to it. I wouldn't think that this carpeting would give off much in the way of fuzzies that would get into locos and stuff.

Any experience with this or thoughts? Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't done it myself, but I've seen others use it ... especially in larger scale trains ... O and G. My personal feeling is that it would be way too large to be "in scale" for S, HO, or anything smaller. Any you'd be stretching in "for scale" in O, except much of the tradition O stuff (old Lionel, etc.) is already not really to scale, and more toylike in nature, so I think the carpet could fit into that toy theme OK.

You didn't say what scale you're running?

TJ


----------



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am running HO scale.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Your train engine is bound to pick up fibers and lint that gets wrapped around your wheels with any kind of carpet under thetrack. It will be difficult to secure the track to it as it will have a spongy quality that you can't nail through very well. I think that's not a good idea. Go with the roadbed on the wood and fill in the rest with stuff for your landscaping. Pete


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I had a thread running talking about alternative ballast ideas and someone mentioned carpet padding. You might want to look into that.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm working on my third layout now and although I probably will make more mistakes I will mention this about carpet. 
In order to have good track for smooth running trains you need a firm base for the track to sit on. For me that's cork roadbed. Anything softer than cork most likly won't give you the firmness that the track needs under the train.
Track laying is THE most important aspect of model railroading and if the track is laid soft or crooked the train will give you problems that will drive you nuts. Carpet just isn't firm enough for this application.
You can skimp on structures and rolling stock but use the best stuff for your track and roadbed. It will pay very well in the long run. Pete


----------



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the information everyone, I will pass on that carpet idea then. The roadbed will be cork or maybe that Woodland Scenics track bed but maybe that is too soft as well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you know you can get 4x8 "grass" mat sheets from Woodland Scenics and other companies?

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/1RGVM-SPG/page/1

Other shades of green available, too.

TJ


----------



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

TJ, no, I did not know that, thanks!


----------

